# Massive fight



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

We had a massive fight yesterday, and I am writing this with a lot of honesty so please don't be too harsh (just a request). In the evening yesterday, I took our dogs to the roof for their play time. When I was coming back, I slid down the stairs completely flat on my back. As a result, I hurt my back, hip and arm quite badly. I didn't think anything was broken so I decided not to go to the doctor as I had some important work to do. A few minutes later my husband called to inform me that he had spoken with someone to get the leaks in the house fixed. I told him I had fallen down the stairs and hurt myself. His responded rather coolly with "Oh. Are you ok?", I said, "Yes but my back and hip are paining terribly", after which he immediately said, "So as I was saying..." and he went on to tell me about what he was saying earlier. 

I felt quite hurt by the fact that he showed no concern towards this incident. I told him over the phone about it as well. Later in the evening when he came back, he wanted to talk about it. He told me he that he should not have been so laid back about it and that he will not do it again. But while I was talking, I looked at him and saw that he was about to doze off. I told him that we should talk when he's not feeling sleepy otherwise it doesn't feel like he's present in the conversation. He got angry about that and said that he hadn't missed anything and was completely attentive. Now, I feel differently about it and think that if you're having an important conversation you should be as attentive as possible but he feels that if nothing is being missed then it doesn't really matter. Anyway he got rather pissed so I broke the argument and left the room. 

Later in the night, one of our dogs ran out (we had adopted her from the street infront of the house, so she is familiar with the area and loves spending time outside. Also, she wants to run out at every chance that she gets and at times it gets tough to not let that happen despite all our positive reinforcements) and so we had to wait for her to come back for hours. EDIT: We even went out to get her back (my husband chased her while I tried to attract her with treats) in turns. Now, at one point when I was standing outside the house trying to get her attention, my husband asked me to come back and to let her be. He was of the opinion that she will come back if she wants to and that chasing will not help. He was angry at her for running away again and again. After a while, I agreed and came back. He had even wanted me to lock the main door (so that she remains locked out) but I refused. An hour or so later, he himself decided to go out to get her and out of what seemed like anger, started running after her. He finally caught her and got her back and was super pissed. He forcibly (it was quite harsh) tied her outside and said she needed some obedience training. I really lost my temper at this point and told him to not touch her anymore. I said I've seen enough of this and that it was my fault that she ran away and doesn't deserve this treatment. 

Basically it ended up with us yelling at each other. Now we are not speaking with each other. What can I do to make this better? Am I at fault here?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Aburjwal said:


> We had a massive fight yesterday, and I am writing this with a lot of honesty so please don't be too harsh (just a request). In the evening yesterday, I took our dogs to the roof for their play time. When I was coming back, I slid down the stairs completely flat on my back. As a result, I hurt my back, hip and arm quite badly. I didn't think anything was broken so I decided not to go to the doctor as I had some important work to do. A few minutes later my husband called to inform me that he had spoken with someone to get the leaks in the house fixed. I told him I had fallen down the stairs and hurt myself. His responded rather coolly with "Oh. Are you ok?", I said, "Yes but my back and hip are paining terribly", after which he immediately said, "So as I was saying..." and he went on to tell me about what he was saying earlier.
> 
> I felt quite hurt by the fact that he showed no concern towards this incident. I told him over the phone about it as well. Later in the evening when he came back, he wanted to talk about it. He told me he that he should not have been so laid back about it and that he will not do it again. But while I was talking, I looked at him and saw that he was about to doze off. I told him that we should talk when he's not feeling sleepy otherwise it doesn't feel like he's present in the conversation. He got angry about that and said that he hadn't missed anything and was completely attentive. Now, I feel differently about it and think that if you're having an important conversation you should be as attentive as possible but he feels that if nothing is being missed then it doesn't really matter. Anyway he got rather pissed so I broke the argument and left the room.
> 
> ...


*No, you are absolutely not at fault here!

Your H seems to be in the overly-egotistical position of not wanting to be bothered by either you or your presence! As is, it is all too apparent that his unreasonable behavior toward you could well be relationship ending!

I'd say that it's well beyond time to seek out a good marriage counselor! 

And if he even remotely refuses, then your situation is only going to worsen, as you'll then, as a last resort, be likely talking to a family lawyer!

As a post script, because you have direct evidence of it, I'd also be quite worried about his abhorrent behavior toward the animals. More especially if they were to remotely do anything to upset him!*


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Get rid of the dog.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

2&out said:


> Get rid of the dog.


And the husband......


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Um Excuse Me said:


> And the husband......


*Only the husband, IMHO! 

After all, unlike him, it's all too apparent that the dogs actually do love you!*


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

From where I’m standing, I see faults on both sides. 

You two need marriage counseling to learn how to live together.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, here's what I'm reading from your post.

1.) You seem to need undivided attention.
2.) You need to better recall train your dog.

Regarding the first, if you thought that you'd truly injured yourself, you should have gone to the hospital. You did not treat it as a big deal yourself, so why should your husband treat it any differently?
I also like to have the full attention of my spouse if I am talking about something important to me. However, I am also known to drone out from time to time without meaning to be rude. You should both practice active listening and as others pointed out, MC would probably be in order too, so that you can more respectfully communicate with one another.

Next, regarding your adopted dog, I'm assuming that you live in a very residential area. Are you in a city? Depending on the leash laws where you live, if your dog cannot be controlled and gets away or off leash, friendly or not, that means that you fundamentally have zero control over your dog. Understanding that the dog had free reign before, it's time for you to set new rules.

I have 3 Belgians and they are very high energy. They love to run and play, however they are disciplined if they do not recall properly. If a person jogging on the street passes by, if a parcel truck pulls into our driveway, if any object starts moving in their periphery, they have an instinctual drive to want to chase. They are fence trained so they will not run into the street, but if someone comes on my property their first instinct is to protect. They can resist most activity pretty well now, but sometimes they get an urge. I recall them and 95% of the time, they obey. If they DON'T obey, they get disciplined and we do some added training practice. It has to be reinforced daily with my dogs and it has to be consistent.

Your dog has no trust or respect for you if you cannot recall successfully. Dogs are like perpetual 2 year-olds and need firm boundaries. Once they know the boundaries, everything is black and white and they have greater trust for you. Recall is the most basic of commands, so your husband is not wrong. The training method is up to you, but not all training methods work for all breeds. Not all training methods stick.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

You say you hurt yourself badly but not badly enough that you had any issues going outside afterwards to try to find the dog. You need a lot of attention because you have these abandonment issues so you immediately felt rejected when your husband did not give you the validation that you wanted when you told him about your fall. My guess is that he recognizes your need for validation and doesn't fully comprehend it so he interprets it as you being a bit childish. So he didn't bother cooing over your fall because he knows you're making a bigger deal about it than necessary.

You make your husband out to seem like a very angry man, is that really the case? 

You've discussed before that you have major abandonment issues. I don't think your husband really understands what that means at a practical level, how it affects the way you interpret situations and that you need more validation than the average person. I don't think you truly comprehend how your abandonment issues affect you and your marriage either. If you aren't getting serious counseling to deal with it you are going to continue to feel like you are a victim, your husband doesn't really love you etc.


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

Keke24 said:


> You say you hurt yourself badly but not badly enough that you had any issues going outside afterwards to try to find the dog. You need a lot of attention because you have these abandonment issues so you immediately felt rejected when your husband did not give you the validation that you wanted when you told him about your fall. My guess is that he recognizes your need for validation and doesn't fully comprehend it so he interprets it as you being a bit childish. So he didn't bother cooing over your fall because he knows you're making a bigger deal about it than necessary.
> 
> You make your husband out to seem like a very angry man, is that really the case?
> 
> You've discussed before that you have major abandonment issues. I don't think your husband really understands what that means at a practical level, how it affects the way you interpret situations and that you need more validation than the average person. I don't think you truly comprehend how your abandonment issues affect you and your marriage either. If you aren't getting serious counseling to deal with it you are going to continue to feel like you are a victim, your husband doesn't really love you etc.


Are you serious? How did I make a big deal out of it? First of all, I didn't make a big deal out of it and neither did I expect him to make a big deal of it either. I simply expected some concern over the phone and that would have been enough. I don't see how that constitutes as "making a big deal out of it". I suppose everyone needs it sometimes? Making a big deal would be expecting him to come rushing from work and abandon everything else. Would you be ok with your husband being cold towards you in the light of an injury?

Also I went after my dog not because there was no pain or injury, I went despite it. I was worried and concerned because she has badly injured herself in the past. So I went, even if I had to limp through it. Are you saying that the only scenario in which someone deserves concern is when they are so broken that they can not even move? 

While I can see how him feeling sleepy during our conversation could have triggered my abandonment issues, I don't agree thats what happened when I told him about my fall. Not everything is because of one reason.


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

Satya said:


> OK, here's what I'm reading from your post.
> 
> 1.) You seem to need undivided attention.
> 2.) You need to better recall train your dog.
> ...


 @bold - I didn't expect him to make a big deal about it. Just wanted some concern that's it. I don't know what the general definition of "big deal" is around here, but for me it is definitely more than a little concern over a phone call. 

Also, when you say "they are disciplined" - disciplined how? Both my husband and I subscribe to the positive reinforcement training method. We don't want to practice the obedience training method by terrorizing the dog into submission. Yes, she is not very well trained and I plant to start her on a training schedule asap. I have also decided to enlist the help of a professional trainer who can guide us through it.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I would say that no, you're absolutely not at fault here, and your husband's rough handling of your dog wouldn't sit well with me if that were my dog either. I also think that he could've been more sympathetic towards your fall. Have you considered going to see a marriage counsellor? Also, maybe look into some one-on-one dog training. That's what I did with my male dog, and it was beneficial.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Judging from your responses, you don't take criticism well...actually, not even "criticism," but a contrary viewpoint seems to set you off. 

And, you seem to be fast and easy with the truth, a slippery trait that your dear hubby has probably noticed and thus discounts your whining, or condition reports. You may have seen him looking sleepy while you talked, but I'm guessing you missed the eye roll. 

You're not likely to change your spots--because you're right and everyone else is wrong--but if you were inclined to try, you could rehome the dog, simplify your life and work at being kind and not so self-absorbed.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Aburjwal said:


> @bold
> 
> Also, when you say "they are disciplined" - disciplined how? Both my husband and I subscribe to the positive reinforcement training method. We don't want to practice the obedience training method by terrorizing the dog into submission. Yes, she is not very well trained and I plant to start her on a training schedule asap. I have also decided to enlist the help of a professional trainer who can guide us through it.


They wear ecollars when in the yard and I have a controller with 3 individual settings for them (not every dog reacts to the same level of sensitivity). The setting is the lowest for each dog so that they feel light pressure. They've had enough training to know that light pressure means "no." 

I'm not going to get into a debate over training method, which is why I said to use whatever you think is best. I use a combination of ecollar and prong collar (prong used for walks), followed up by positive words when they obey.

There are people who believe in only certain reinforcement methods, like treat training, and think anything involving discomfort is cruel. That is so far from the truth, but it's their opinion. Ecollar and prong collar training is not about terrorizing the dog, it's about setting clear boundaries in a clear voice. My dogs are not treat rewarded for good behavior. They are rewarded with their own food or a "good" or "yes."

Here's an example video of early prong collar training for walking.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

23cm said:


> Judging from your responses, you don't take criticism well...actually, not even "criticism," but a contrary viewpoint seems to set you off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




❗


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Aburjwal said:


> Are you serious? How did I make a big deal out of it? First of all, I didn't make a big deal out of it and neither did I *expect* him to make a big deal of it either. I simply *expected *some concern over the phone and that would have been enough. I don't see how that constitutes as "making a big deal out of it". I suppose everyone needs it sometimes? Making a big deal would be *expecting* him to come rushing from work and abandon everything else. Would you be ok with your husband being cold towards you in the light of an injury?


You came here looking for advice/opinions. That is what you have received. If you don't like the answers, don't ask the questions.

Expectations. We all have them. We can also be very disappointed when someone doesn't live up to our expectations. Your husband didn't meet yours. Apparently some responders here don't meet them either.


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> You came here looking for advice/opinions. That is what you have received. If you don't like the answers, don't ask the questions.
> 
> Expectations. We all have them. We can also be very disappointed when someone doesn't live up to our expectations. Your husband didn't meet yours. Apparently some responders here don't meet them either.


Yes, I came here looking for advice and opinions, not bashing. Clearly a lot of folks here don't know the difference. I guess bashing is somewhat of a normal form of "giving advice" here. Also, in reference to the paragraph you quoted, someone who gives advice and states an opinion doesn't jump to conclusions.

Continue bashing. Nobody here is any less of a butthurt.


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

Ursula said:


> I would say that no, you're absolutely not at fault here, and your husband's rough handling of your dog wouldn't sit well with me if that were my dog either. I also think that he could've been more sympathetic towards your fall. Have you considered going to see a marriage counsellor? Also, maybe look into some one-on-one dog training. That's what I did with my male dog, and it was beneficial.


Yes I have, and will be taking an appointment soon. I am also getting in touch with good trainers for my dog and hopefully we will find one soon.


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

23cm said:


> Judging from your responses, you don't take criticism well...actually, not even "criticism," but a contrary viewpoint seems to set you off.
> 
> And*, you seem to be fast and easy with the truth,* a slippery trait that your dear hubby has probably noticed and thus discounts your whining, or condition reports. You may have seen him looking sleepy while you talked, but I'm guessing you missed the eye roll.
> 
> You're not likely to change your spots--because you're right and everyone else is wrong--but if you were inclined to try, you could rehome the dog, simplify your life and work at being kind and not so self-absorbed.


 @bold - what does that mean?

You too, seem to be someone who would hate for his wife to feel bad about something like this, hence so much sarcasm on an internet forum. 

Thanks for your advice though, since you seem to know me so well.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Well here's my personal opinion--yours may differ. 

You say that you had a MASSIVE FIGHT about these two issues: 1) you hurt your back and you felt like he didn't seem concerned...and that he seemed to be falling asleep when you wanted to talk about it, and 2) your dog got out and wouldn't come back to you, but when he ran out and got the dog he was too rough about it. 

You asked us "What can I do to make this better? Am I at fault here?" so my thought is that you want us to honestly answer you, not necessarily agree with you. And yet some people her have given you their opinion and you've said they are bashing you. How is answering the question that YOU ASKED...bashing? I don't see anyone calling you names or speaking abusively--I see people saying "Well...you are a little sensitive here possibly due to your abandonment issues..." and you jumped right to bashing! 

So here's my thought. If you ask what you could have done better, we're going to tell you. That question is asking us to critique what you did and how you did it! So we answered! 

I don't think any of this is a matter of "fault" per se. That's because you and your hubby are a TEAM and on the same side, not you against him (on the opposite sides, where one wins and one loses). In addition, I do see some things you could have done better:

a) When you fell and hurt yourself...you hurt your back, hip and arm. I'm suspect they were sore and you yourself say that you didn't go to the doctor or to the emergency. You informed your hubby, he asked if you were okay, you said they pained terribly, and he didn't fawn over you. You presented FACTS. He heard FACTS. And he proceeded based on the facts you presented and gave you other facts about another topic. I don't see a lack of caring here. I see lack of empathy maybe, but not lack of caring! If you wanted him to fawn over you, that would have been an excellent point for you to ask for what you want. And nope, it's not his job to "just know" or to read your mind that you expect him to do something...if you want some attention or some sympathy or a hip rub, it is your job to state right out loud as a REQUEST (not a demand) what you'd like AND SEE IF HE'S WILLING TO DO IT! See...he is not your servant, to do your bidding when you demand it--he is your equal partner in life with just as much right to say 'no' as you. 

*So what could you have done better?* Speak right up for yourself. If you need a hug or a little 'awwwwww' just tell him you'd like that. If you actually hurt yourself, go to the doctor. 

b) When he seemed to be falling asleep as you talked about it...did you even notice that you told him you felt hurt and that as soon as he could, he wanted to talk about it? He wanted to make things right with you! And instead of seeing that and concentrating on his desire to straighten things out, you noticed that he was tired. Well yeah, he's tired! He just worked all day to pay the bills and keep food on the table, only to come home to a wife who's all hurt! So he's human. And guess what? Tired humans get angry. Thus, at best the timing of this talk wasn't great, and at the worst, it escalated further than needed due to tiredness and anger. 

*So what could you have done better? * Noticed that he wanted to talk as soon as he could to work it out with you and said, "Hey honey, I see you wanted to get things right between us right away. Thank you! I appreciate that I mean that much to you." Catch him doing something RIGHT (instead of pointing out what he does "wrong" so often). 

c) When the dog ran out and he caught it but seemed rough...did you notice that you had been ALL UPSET that you were hurt so badly and he didn't fawn over you, and yet you were able to go outside and chase the dog around? You say you gritted through the pain and limped...but as I see it were you hurt or not? I mean, your actions sort of indicate that you were sore and maybe bruised feeling, but not all that hurt--other than being all offended that he didn't fawn over you! So the dog runs out, you chase it around but can't catch it. Again it's after work and he's tired and if a dog doesn't want to come, it's not going to come, but somehow you expect him to stop you from trying and magically get the dog to stop being a dog. And he's pissed because he's not a magician! He's set up to fail! But he chases the dog and swears at it and whatnot because HIS idea was "leave the dog until it comes back of its own accord" and involved him getting to rest...but your idea was to have to exert all this energy to get a dog to do what it doesn't WANT to do! 

*What could you have done better?* What about thinking of alternatives? You wanted the dog in, and he wanted to wait. What would have happened if you just trusted him and took his advice? I mean, I get it--it's a city and the dog could be hurt or grabbed and you want to protect the dog, but what do you think it might have meant to him for you to say "Hey you know what? I'm going to take your advice. You're smart...maybe you have a point." What if you suggested looking TOGETHER as a team instead of making it "his job"? What if you let him off the hook and said, "Hey this is something that bothers me, so I've got this and you are off the hook. Go relax and I'll be back as soon as I can." Think outside the box. 

Finally, you ask if you are at fault. Well...yeah partially! You participated in a massive fight. You yelled too. Did you know that you are responsible for yourself, your thoughts, your actions, and your feelings? You didn't have to fight--you could have chosen to be calm when he got frustrated. You could have chosen to sit down, breathe, and ignore the hurricane. And when you chose to engage, you could have kept it respectful even if he didn't, because his bad behavior doesn't excuse yours. Yep his bad behavior can make it harder to remain respectful but it can be done. If he pointed a metaphorical gun at you, you could have put a daisy in the barrel...instead you made a choice to fire back. You shot, just as much as he did. 

So here you are today. You two aren't speaking. You want him to understand and see your side of it. Whaddya want to bet he wishes you understood him and wishes you'd see his side of it? We're all humans--we all want to be understood and cared about despite the fact we're idiots! LOL So seriously, stop pointing fingers and him--you can't change him. But you can change YOU. Look at yourself in the mirror and see if you can extend him the courtesy you wish he'd extend you. 

Did he react well? Not really. Is he perfect? NOPE--far from it. Does that mean he deserves what he got? I'm not sure about that. Most people respond so much better to some gratitude and some grace and some common courtesy.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Aburjwal said:


> We had a massive fight yesterday, and I am writing this with a lot of honesty so please don't be too harsh (just a request). In the evening yesterday, I took our dogs to the roof for their play time. When I was coming back, I slid down the stairs completely flat on my back. As a result, I hurt my back, hip and arm quite badly. I didn't think anything was broken so I decided not to go to the doctor as I had some important work to do. A few minutes later my husband called to inform me that he had spoken with someone to get the leaks in the house fixed. I told him I had fallen down the stairs and hurt myself. His responded rather coolly with "Oh. Are you ok?", I said, "Yes but my back and hip are paining terribly", after which he immediately said, "So as I was saying..." and he went on to tell me about what he was saying earlier.
> Hi A, how old are you? and your H? Sounds like you need some more attention in the marriage. Ordinarily when a wife is given enough affection/attention she will let these things go, but it might be that you are extra aware of his behaviour towards you because you feel he is not there for you.
> 
> I felt quite hurt by the fact that he showed no concern towards this incident.This is very normal, I have been in the same situation myself and I am a very independent person, my scenario was because my H put his drinking first which complicated the matter. I think in your case you should build yourself up strong. Noone can make anyone else happy, you need to be independent. Perhaps you feel him withdrawing from you and that is what makes you seek his attention. I would suggest you read The Dance of Anger.
> ...


 You have a communication problem, maybe seek MC on how to communicate better and how to deal with both of your frustrations


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

Affaircare said:


> a) When you fell and hurt yourself...you hurt your back, hip and arm. I'm suspect they were sore and you yourself say that you didn't go to the doctor or to the emergency. You informed your hubby, he asked if you were okay, you said they pained terribly, and he didn't fawn over you. You presented FACTS. He heard FACTS. And he proceeded based on the facts you presented and gave you other facts about another topic. I don't see a lack of caring here. I see lack of empathy maybe, but not lack of caring! If you wanted him to fawn over you, that would have been an excellent point for you to ask for what you want. And nope, it's not his job to "just know" or to read your mind that you expect him to do something...if you want some attention or some sympathy or a hip rub, it is your job to state right out loud as a REQUEST (not a demand) what you'd like AND SEE IF HE'S WILLING TO DO IT! See...he is not your servant, to do your bidding when you demand it--he is your equal partner in life with just as much right to say 'no' as you.
> 
> *So what could you have done better?* Speak right up for yourself. If you need a hug or a little 'awwwwww' just tell him you'd like that. If you actually hurt yourself, go to the doctor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

@aine - Your post makes a lot of sense to me. I think you're right and I should probably be more vocal about what I need, instead of assuming that he would know. Yes, we are seeking MC. Just trying to find a good counselor.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Affaircare said:


> You asked us "What can I do to make this better? Am I at fault here?" so my thought is that you want us to honestly answer you, not necessarily agree with you. And yet some people her have given you their opinion and you've said they are bashing you. How is answering the question that YOU ASKED...bashing? I don't see anyone calling you names or speaking abusively--I see people saying "Well...you are a little sensitive here possibly due to your abandonment issues..." and you jumped right to bashing!


Can I like this 1 million times? Perhaps the OP will take this to heart. Couldn't hurt ....


----------



## Aburjwal (Feb 20, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> Can I like this 1 million times? Perhaps the OP will take this to heart. Couldn't hurt ....


Trust me, I wouldn't. I am getting a hang of this :smthumbup:


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Aburjwal said:


> We had a massive fight yesterday, and I am writing this with a lot of honesty so please don't be too harsh (just a request). In the evening yesterday, I took our dogs to the roof for their play time. When I was coming back, I slid down the stairs completely flat on my back. As a result, I hurt my back, hip and arm quite badly. I didn't think anything was broken so I decided not to go to the doctor as I had some important work to do. A few minutes later my husband called to inform me that he had spoken with someone to get the leaks in the house fixed. I told him I had fallen down the stairs and hurt myself. His responded rather coolly with "Oh. Are you ok?", I said, "Yes but my back and hip are paining terribly", after which he immediately said, "So as I was saying..." and he went on to tell me about what he was saying earlier.
> 
> I felt quite hurt by the fact that he showed no concern towards this incident. I told him over the phone about it as well. Later in the evening when he came back, he wanted to talk about it. He told me he that he should not have been so laid back about it and that he will not do it again. But while I was talking, I looked at him and saw that he was about to doze off. I told him that we should talk when he's not feeling sleepy otherwise it doesn't feel like he's present in the conversation. He got angry about that and said that he hadn't missed anything and was completely attentive. Now, I feel differently about it and think that if you're having an important conversation you should be as attentive as possible but he feels that if nothing is being missed then it doesn't really matter. Anyway he got rather pissed so I broke the argument and left the room.
> 
> ...


The dog does need training. Don’t get me wrong my family has always has one or two pound puppies and cats as well. Heck we take ours dogs for a walk around the property and the cats come along as well. Funniest thing you ever seen. One of the cats even comes to you when called. 

Why in the world get in a fight over this. Honestly you need to find the dog a home where in can run outside all the time.


----------

